# chitosan ? !



## sieracki (Dec 9, 2001)

I've read a few articles about the fiber benefits of chitosan - a fat absorber. Apparently the inability to adequately digest fats causes IBS symptoms for many. By absorbing fat intake in the stomach before it is metabolized is said to alleviate the IBS symptoms. Anyone ever heard about this or have experience either supporting or refuting such claims?- Ron


----------

